# COMCENs, why?



## MOOXE (21 Apr 2017)

Signallers, why do we still have COMCENs?


----------



## chrisf (21 Apr 2017)

Secure communication mostly.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Apr 2017)

Communicators need a place to put the coffee machine?


----------



## Lumber (21 Apr 2017)

I'm not sure I understand the question...


----------



## MOOXE (21 Apr 2017)

Ok more specifically then.

Some COMCENs have already closed, the small ones with only a few units on the base. Other COMCENs are handling less than 50 messages a day. Most of which is unclas which can go by DWAN (think retirement msgs). Transmitting a message is literally a minute of work and some of these COMCENs are fully staffed (3-4 pers) by ACISS Core and in other situations we have ACISS CST working part time in there due to manning shortfalls. As well, CSNI has taken over some/most of the classified traffic. Some COMCENs are even part-time.

Having a COMCEN is a good capability to have, especially if things ramp up again somehow. But part of me thinks we are on the cusp of losing them altogether.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2017)

We need COMCENs because its a good place to hide broken signallers?



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Communicators need a place to put the coffee machine?



We've never short of places to put coffee machines.


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Apr 2017)

I do agree that most ComCens are no longer required but there are a few that are. We must still communicate in a classified environment with our allies and other nations and not all of the other nations have a method of communication with us through a gateway, either because they don't have one in place or we do not.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (28 Apr 2017)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I do agree that most ComCens are no longer required but there are a few that are. We must still communicate in a classified environment with our allies and other nations and not all of the other nations have a method of communication with us through a gateway, either because they don't have one in place or we do not.



Without getting too far into the technical side of cross domain links with allies, that would only be justification for exactly one COMCEN in Canada, and that could be something that is handled by CFNOC or another like group as they're working 24/7. They could just pass the msg to the destination by email.

Other than that, you have various networks with email mailboxes. Contact numbers would be available to call someone in if something is urgent. There's literally no other good excuse for COMCENs


----------



## GR66 (28 Apr 2017)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Without getting too far into the technical side of cross domain links with allies, that would only be justification for exactly one COMCEN in Canada, and that could be something that is handled by CFNOC or another like group as they're working 24/7. They could just pass the msg to the destination by email.
> 
> Other than that, you have various networks with email mailboxes. Contact numbers would be available to call someone in if something is urgent. There's literally no other good excuse for COMCENs



Curious...what happens if someone/something takes down the internet, telephone system, cell network?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2017)

GR66 said:
			
		

> Curious...what happens if someone/something takes down the internet, telephone system, cell network?



Panic? NDHQ can't function without DWAN. 

The ability to do that lies only with a few select peer countries, most of whom are allies. The only reason to do that would be to launch a large scale attack on our mainland, which we'd see a huge naval or airborne movements prior. Because we're so close to the US, that peer enemy would need to take out the entire US comms infrastructure as well. The likelyhood of that happening is closer to zero than anything we need to plan for.


----------



## Loachman (28 Apr 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Panic? NDHQ can't function without DWAN.
> 
> The ability to do that lies only with a few select peer countries, most of whom are allies.



And us. We have Shared Services Canada on _somebody's_ side, although its Borg-like growth appears to have been slowed for the time being.

Does the plan to convert our phones to DWAN VOIP still exist? I've heard nothing further for quite some time now. We had that (well, TACNET VOIP) in KAF, so lost both together a few times. I do not like not having a back-up.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Apr 2017)

New offices,  like the Carling Campus, are getting SSC VOIP.


----------



## Loachman (28 Apr 2017)

I really do not enjoy being cynical and sceptical, but being so does save me from a lot of disappointment.


----------



## MOOXE (28 Apr 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And us. We have Shared Services Canada on _somebody's_ side, although its Borg-like growth appears to have been slowed for the time being.
> 
> Does the plan to convert our phones to DWAN VOIP still exist? I've heard nothing further for quite some time now. We had that (well, TACNET VOIP) in KAF, so lost both together a few times. I do not like not having a back-up.



New buildings in Borden are getting VOIP. The new hospital in Borden is all VOIP. There are a few other new buildings and I believe they are VOIP to. The conversion of old buildings I am going to assume is low on the priority list.

Also there is base DWAN WIFI in Borden. Wireless routers everywhere. I do not know anyone who uses it though and many people are surprised its there and wondering why we have it.


			
				GR66 said:
			
		

> Curious...what happens if someone/something takes down the internet, telephone system, cell network?



COMCENs would also go down. They share the same infrastructure (except cell).


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (2 May 2017)

GR66 said:
			
		

> Curious...what happens if someone/something takes down the internet, telephone system, cell network?



How do you think Comcen traffic is passed? 

Besides, much of the DND  system travels over leased fibre instead of the internet directly. 

Otherwise have a standing plan that incase of full telecommunications failure Signals units will start up a HF radio net and can themselves become the nexus for communications in their area.


----------



## GR66 (2 May 2017)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> How do you think Comcen traffic is passed?
> 
> Besides, much of the DND  system travels over leased fibre instead of the internet directly.
> 
> Otherwise have a standing plan that incase of full telecommunications failure Signals units will start up a HF radio net and can themselves become the nexus for communications in their area.



Civy here.  Didn't know if the major COMCENs had satellite communications or not or their own dedicated radio net separate from the Signals units.


----------

